# Wohin im Winter??



## bbfishing (19. Oktober 2015)

Moin
ich wollte mit meiner Frau gerne über den Jahreswechsel mal im warmen  angeln. Richtig gut finde ich ja die Berichte von der Jupiter Sunrise  Lodge auf Madagaskar. Da werd ich bestimmt auch nochmal hinfahren. Auf der Homepage  sind jedoch keine Termine mehr für Angelausfahrten frei. Daher fällt das  wohl flach. Oder kann man dort auch vom Strand angeln?

Wohin könnte man denn sonst noch? Ich will kein Big Game mit riesem  Schiff und so, sondern lieber Poppern und werfend Fische fangen. 

Gerne auch zur Sunrise Lodge. Ich hab schon mal bei Flüge.de geschaut,  da sind nur welche mit knapp 40 Std Reisezeit. Das sollte doch auch  anders möglich sein. 
Für Reisetipps bedanke ich mich schon mal im voraus. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## lillebæltfisker (4. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin im Winter??*

Vielleicht nach Thailand ???
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298502


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin im Winter??*

Hi.

Ich bin kein Angelexperte aber Reiseexperte und Schwabe:q


Über den Jahreswechsel sind Flüge und Urlaub generell sehr rar und unheimlich teuer.
Ich würde wenn möglich die Reisezeit verschieben, eine Woche nach Silvester sind wieder normale Preise verfügbar. Vom gespartem Geld Boot chartern, neues gutes Tackle kaufen oder Frau nen neuen Ring kaufen:q:q:q


----------



## Tortugaf (11. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin im Winter??*

Mexiko :m:m:m

 G. Frank


----------

